# what can i do to make my birds feather more shinier?



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

can anyone give me some tips on what i can do to make my birds feathers more shinier and nice looking?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oily sunflower seed can give the feathers a nice sheen, but only give as a snack or 2 percent of your seed mix.

Garlic gives a wonderful bloom to the feathers too, and does wonders for feather quality.

Let them bathe alot too!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Including green grams in the diet can also give good feather quality


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> Including *green grams *in the diet can also give good feather quality


What is that? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Vinigar baths IMO


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Good nutrition .


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> What is that?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Green gram is a pulse, we don't use the term "green gram" but "cherupayar" in my language. Actually speaking, only recently I learned the English word for this and that too because I wanted to mention it in one of the posts here 

Here is a link http://www.best-home-remedies.com/herbal_medicine/grains&pulses/green_gram.htm

Its expensive compared to other pulses but pigeons just love them and its highly nutritious.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It says "_the webpage cannot be found_"...sounds good though...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse_(legume), pulse is an annual leguminous crop, so a type of bean or pea.

Per http://www.springerlink.com/content/w8657r46w2j56859/, green gram looks like a good source of amino acids.

Picture at http://www.tradeindia.com/fp473106/Green-Gram-Pulse.html


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

You can put some wheat germ or cod liver oil on the feed and shake it up.

a capfull is more than enough in a small can of feed.

your birds will shine up in a matter of weeks. some vitamins with electrolytes will help you too.

Good luck 

rich [email protected]


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

rbflight should i give them cod liver oil everyday?

trees gray i put garlic on their drinkers already about once a week. should i put garlic on the feed also and how often should i do it.

tnx guys for the tips!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> It says "_the webpage cannot be found_"...sounds good though...


The content of the website is as below:

Green Gram - Natural Benefits and Curative Properties 
Botanical Name :: Phasleolus aureus 

Indian Name :: Mung 

Description

The green gram is one of the most wholesome among pulses in India. It is free from the heaviness and tendency to flatulence, which is associated with other pulses. 

Origin and Distribution of Green Gram

This plant is a native of India and since ancient times it has been in cultivation. It is not found in a wild state. It was introduced early into Southern China, Indo-China and Java. It has been introduced in comparatively recent times into East and Central Africa, the West Indies and the United States. 

Food Value of Green Gram

The green gram forms a very nutritious article of diet. It is consumed in the form of whole dried seeds and in the form of dal prepared by splitting the seeds in a mill. The sprouted mung beans are a highly nutritious food. The beans are soaked overnight, drained and placed in containers in a dark room. They are sprinkled with water every few hours and the sprouts are ready in about three days. One pound of dry beans gives six to eight pounds of sprouts. There is an amazing increase in nutrients in sprouted beans when compared to their dried embryo. 

Green Gram (Whole dried Seeds)*
Food Value Minerals and Vitamins 
Moisture - 10.4% Calcium - 124 mg 
Protein - 24.0% Phosphorus - 326 mg 
Fat - 1.3% Iron - 7.3mg 
Fibre - 4.1% Small amount of Vitamin B Complex 
Minerals - 3.5% * Values per 100 gm's edible portion 
Carbohydrates - 56.7% Calorific Value - 334 

Green Gram (Dal)* 
Food Value Minerals and Vitamins 
Moisture - 10.1% Calcium - 75 mg 
Protein - 24.5% Phosphorus - 405 mg 
Fat - 1.2% Iron - 8.5mg 
Fibre - 0.8% Small amount of Vitamin B Complex 
Minerals - 3.5% * Values per 100 gm's edible portion 
Carbohydrates - 59.9% Calorific Value - 348 

Natural Benefits and Curative Properties of Green Gram.
Cooked dal of green gram is a very digestive food for invalid and sick persons. Its regular use during childhood, pregnancy and lactation helps one to get the required nutrition and promote health. It is an aperient i.e. a laxative. when given in large quantities. The soup made from it is the best article of diet after recovery from acute illness. 

Applied in the form of powder. it is said to be useful in relieving the heat or burning of the eyes. A poultice of this powder is useful for checking secretion of milk and reducing distention of the mammary glands 
•Fevers :- Water in which green grams arc soaked is an excellent medicine during cholera, measles, chicken-pox, small-pox, typhoid and all types of fevers. It can be given in a small quantity even during acute phase of appendicitis.
•Beauty-Aid :- Flour of the green gram is an excellent detergent and can be used as a substitute for soap. It removes the dirt and does not cause any skin irritation. Its application over the face bleaches the color and gives good complexion. Black gram flour is also used for washing the hair with green gram paste to lengthen hair and prevent dandruff.

Uses of Green Gram

The dried beans are boiled and are eaten whole or after splitting into dhal. They are parched and ground into flour after removal of the testa or the seed-coat. This flour is used in various Indian and Chinese dishes. The green pods are eaten as a vegetable. In China and the United States it is used for bean sprouts


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so sreesh that is mung beans your talking about here is a pic 
http://www.qx100.com/en_sj/2007-1/5/200715125057290.jpg


I find that pigeons are not really shiny birds because they have "feather bloom" or powder or dust on them. the shiny part seems to be in the neck, with my white birds they do not look shiny because of their color I suppose. I would say for feather health feed more oil seeds and protein during the molt and while growing new feathers, and offer plenty of baths.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

*feathers*

I use a product called Badzout. it is a bathsalt mixture made for birds and primarily pigeons. I use it twice a month in their bath and it is amazing stuff. the feathers clean up beautifully and smell clean too. I have pure white homers I use for ceremonial dove release and this product works very very well..I'm pretty sure it would be even better in conjuction with some of the advice given by the experts on this site..

hank


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*shiny feathering*

*You should give them wheat germ orcod liver oil at least 3 times a week. Mix it on the feed. You can put the garlic powder right in the drinking water . Do not use metal waterers.
You can even use fresh garlic cloves too. I use the fine garlic powder and mix it with the vitamins with electrolytes. It simple and less costly. My birds shine all the time.
Giving them this will also give you better flight time with any breed. *


----------

